# Chat?



## coffeejo (2 Apr 2011)

I've got 4 chat thingies but whenever I click to view them, I get redirected to a page telling me that:



> [#CHAT-02] You do not have access to our chat room.



Confused from Somerset


----------



## Moderators (2 Apr 2011)

Yep. Get more involved in the forum and the chat will open up to you in due course.


----------



## Shaun (3 Apr 2011)

It's in the "Welcome" email and PM that is sent to every new member.

Here's the bits that explain about access to the chat feature:

---------------------------------
As a new member to the forums you can access most things straight away, *but to access these great additional site features you'll need to be a full member*:

• Member Blogs - start and run your very own CC blog.
• *Chat* - easy to use real-time chat for instant communication with other CC'ers.
• Gallery - post your bike / event / ride pictures in the CC gallery and share them with the whole community.
• Downloads - share your data with the CC community and upload / download maps, GPS data, safety tips, and more.
• Members Map - add yourself to the ever growing worldwide CC member's map.

*How do you become a full member?*
It's easy - just get chatting on the forums. *Once you've posted enough times into the forums (and it really doesn't take many posts at all) you'll be automatically upgraded to full membership* with access to all the features of the site.
-------------------------

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

